# Darius Miles Predictions?



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

I'm actually looking forward to watching him play this season. If he focuses on being just a role player then it should be very interesting. 


Does anyone think that he might actually be healthy and be a solid "contributor" this season? 


What do you think his stats will be ?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

If he can beat Bill Walker to the backup SF role he could see numbers like 6/3/1 on 45% shooting and 22%3pt


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> If he can beat Bill Walker to the backup SF role he could see numbers like 6/3/1 on 45% shooting and 22%3pt


I agree with those figures... points could possibly be a tad lower , but otherwise spot on...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

*deleted*


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

i can see it playing out something like this

makes the squad as a result of good training sessions and no injuries
serves his 10 game suspension
plays around 10-15 games with 5-7 minutes on court, shows flashes of greatness,signs of rust
plays well, 12-15-18 minute games and contributes solidly for a good chunk of the season
goes down with some sort of injury for a while
comes back and fights for minutes against the rookies, giving us a 5/3 type contribution through the season and the playoffs... probably plays around 50 games

specific? yeh kinda, but somehow it seems likely to me


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

If Darius Miles is still on the team on opening night, I will never cheer for the Celtics again.





I'm not kidding.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

the guy could easily have walked away, and hes not playing for the money anymore... which is a good thing as far as im concerned, he wants to be a part of the game and hes working hard to get back on the court... im willing to give him a chance if he makes it


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> “I would have come here (to Boston) for $5 and a bag of Doritos,” he said. “A guy who was told he had a career-ending injury and ends up on the team that just won a championship? And the only way I do that is if I’m playing, and that means I’m healthy? I made the champs’ team? It doesn’t get any better than that.
> 
> “Coming into this gym is like walking into history,” he continued. “As soon as you come here, you feel it. You see these old-school pictures of Red Auerbach and Bill Russell. And it’s the only practice facility I’ve seen that has (championship) banners. I want to be whatever they want me to be. I want to be a part of this team. This is the ultimate situation. I would have played on this team whether I got a check or not.”
> 
> ...





> Pound said Miles was able to touch the white square on the backboard jumping off either leg, with there being only a slight difference when he took off from his left leg. Most healthy NBA players can’t do that, Pound said, because they have one dominant jumping leg.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=ys-milescomeback091708&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Oldmangrouch (Feb 11, 2003)

Avalanche said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...ug=ys-milescomeback091708&prov=yhoo&type=lgns




:mad3 Unbelievable.

Long before Miles got hurt, he was just stealing his paycheck in Portland. He clearly didn't care about basketball, and would just as soon flip burgers for a living. (if it weren't for the pay cut) Now he is all pumped up to play for another team - and screw the Blazers AGAIN by messing up their salary cap situation. 

As for him being motivated by the chance to play for a better team - riiiiight! Asking him to play with schlubs like Oden, Roy, LMA, Fernandez, and Bayless was SUCH an imposition!  Why work to be part of an up-and-coming team, when you can leech off guys like KG and Pierce?

Gee, do I sound just a tad bitter? :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oldmangrouch said:


> :mad3 Unbelievable.
> 
> Long before Miles got hurt, he was just stealing his paycheck in Portland. He clearly didn't care about basketball, and would just as soon flip burgers for a living. (if it weren't for the pay cut) Now he is all pumped up to play for another team - and screw the Blazers AGAIN by messing up their salary cap situation.
> 
> ...


well....


> “It was more that the situation was so bad in Portland,’’ Miles said in a recent interview. “I knew I could still play. I knew I still had the ability. I didn’t want it to go that way. The whole situation out there (Portland) drained me, energy-wise. I didn’t really care about playing any more. There was all this stuff other than basketball. I thought it was supposed to be about a basketball.





> “At our last meeting,” Pound recalled, “they told Darius, ‘the only thing left now is for you to go back to the team.”
> 
> Pound had been hired by Portland in 2007 to specifically rehab Miles. He had him for several months. The Blazers let Pound go last December, a week after a final meeting with Portland’s medical team. But Miles never did go back to the team. He had an Achilles’ strain which set him back. When the Blazers finally waived Miles, he reconnected with Pound in Phoenix, enduring two-a-day workouts, the first of which started at 7 a.m.





> “That team (Portland) wanted to move on, away from me, and once that happened, I understood and let it be. That whole situation was a negative situation and I went through it for four years. It’s tiring. I want to hear some positive stuff. I don’t ever remember a bad article being written about me until I got to Portland. I’m not saying it’s a bad place. It’s a great organization. I love (owner) Paul Allen. Larry Miller, the president, a great guy. The players are great. It just didn’t work out. One little thing turned into a big thing. They didn’t want me. And I don’t want to be where I’m not wanted. Danny Ainge gave me a chance to redeem myself.”


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ray seems happy hes here


> "I'm excited about Darius Miles," Allen said. "He hasn't played in a while, and he's excited to be here and help this team.
> 
> "When people see him play, he'll be a fan favorite. People say he hasn't played in a couple years, but at the same time he has a lot of basketball left in him. He's only 26 years old, and to be able to have him at this stage of his career is going to be great for us."


per realgm


----------



## dwade3 (Sep 12, 2005)

As much as i wouldnt want to admit it, i want to refference an ex all-star type signing in Steve Francis for Houston last season.....was meant to be that third star to take Houston to another level, didnt even play out the season...I would love to see Miles back to some sort of form, if healthy a 17mpg type player.....he's definetly not a 36yo Anfernee Hardaway, so thats a start.......


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i doubt he'll ever play like this again but i hope he does well. dude was a huge clipper favorite back in the day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yurwq4CdMkY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7xx8MrQRGA

i doubt he's still that athletic but one can only hopes that a non starting role will at least make him a decent bench player


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

well he's tall and long enough that he can still put away alleys and finish strong without quite jumping with as much effort as in those clips, he showed that in the sixers game.

i really hope he sticks around, cutting him instead of scal would be a terrible decision


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

He got cut...

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...8vLYF?slug=ap-celtics-miles&prov=ap&type=lgns



> BOSTON (AP)—The Boston Celtics have waived forward Darius Miles, who missed the past two seasons with knee injuries and who was suspended without pay for 10 games this season for violating the NBA’s anti-drug program.
> 
> The Celtics said Monday that its training camp roster now has 15 players.
> 
> ...


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

we know


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well they did say he was a model citizen during camp.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

what type of money was he getting in the contract if he had not been waived? anybody know?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

very sad day for Celtics fans. Even after winning the championship and making god knows how much money, we take the cheap way out instead of doing whats best for the team and try to repeat


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Or, you could look at it another way. They showcased him for the NBA, everyone saw he wasn't ready, and he likely won't get any offers as he's working out to get himself into game shape. In the meantime Boston gets the chance to make a 2 for 1 or 3 for 1 deal to clear a roster spot for Miles.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Honestly i think a 2 for 1 might be made at some point, but it will be to clear room for PJ... or Deke/Zo depending on thier team situations

Still, choosing Scal over Miles.. however far off being ready he is, was a bad move IMO, Scal has looked like hes never even played basketball before in most of the pre-season games


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> If Darius Miles is still on the team on opening night, I will never cheer for the Celtics again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clearly DA was so rattled about losing me in his corner that he had no alternative but to jettison Miles.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Clearly :laugh:


----------

